# Nash, Suns agree to 2-yr/$22M extension



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> After receiving an improved offer last week and taking a few more days to deliberate, two-time NBA Most Valuable Player Steve Nash notified the Phoenix Suns that he is accepting their two-year extension offer worth an estimated $22 million.
> 
> ESPN.com first reported the agreement earlier Monday and his agent, Bill Duffy, confirmed it to The Associated Press later in the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know if that's a good extension or not. He might not be of any use to us in two years.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

None the less it will be a pretty good expiring contract when it comes down to it.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

fair deal. he's getting old but he hasn't slow down too much. in 2 years he should still be a very good pg. suns need more talent though, for nash to lead them anywhere.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Steve Kerr must not play 2K9. I could sign him for a lot cheaper.


----------

